# best gimp edit CONTEST



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok so here are the rules


One entry per class
There are no prizes (except a virtual cookie haha)
i can enter to as there is no prize and i will set up another thread for voting
all things must be done on gimp




first class:
a unicorn 'working it's magic'



second class: Struggling to reach a goal



third class: horses are the rulers




fourth class: lonely




will add more classes later maybe, as you can see i have given you A LOT to work with, so this is all up to your imagination!

geeeetttt gimping!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's mine for Unicorn class


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Very pretty LilDonkey8, makes me wish I knew how to use Gimp! :wink:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lildonkey- good job but im afraid it can't be an entry as it has to be a unicorn 'working it's magic' ie. performing a miracle or something


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, Okay, I'll do one tomorrow, BUT, could it fit anywhere else, like Lonely?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhm maybe yeah i guess


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Closing Date?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haven't decided


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ahhhhh marlee

im afraid i only use picnik  can you get gimp????

anyways best of luck with the judging


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

GIMP is a free download Maddie.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Please, please, can I use PhotoShop? PLEASE! PLEASE! I know your gonna say no, but Ill give it a try


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

